# Are there opportunities for english speaking PA?



## Strawbs (May 1, 2008)

Hi

My boyfriend and I are thinking of living in Northern Cyprus (he is Turkish, living in Turkey) and therefore wouldnt need a visa to work there.

I am from Scotland and a PA/Administrator and wondered how easy it is to find an english speaking secretarial job in the north, probably Nicosia? 

I am also thinking of taking a TEFL Course to enable me to teach English language abroad, again does anyone know if there is the demand for english language teachers in northern Cyprus?

Thanks


----------



## JSAston (Feb 2, 2008)

Try Cyprusjobs dot com, they may have something advertised, suggest you learn the basic Greek/Turkish as a backup.

Jon


----------

